# Silver Cyanide



## gkjprent (Sep 14, 2014)

Just a quick question for you. I was looking into silver plating for a specific purpose and the non-cyanide option is not up to the quality needed. Is there any way to legally get silver cyanide on a pretty small scale to use in the silver plating process?

Thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## 4metals (Sep 14, 2014)

The government has a reporting requirement for hazardous chemicals called SARA title III and it lists threshold reportable quantities for each chemical that they consider a hazard. I believe the threshold limit is 1 pound for cyanide. 

That means you can have one pound total before required to report it but it does nothing to address the limits of the residues in your rinse waters and their limits for discharge or how you monitor it.

In NY you sign a release form stating you do or do not use any cyanide in your facility, check local laws about reporting in your state. 

For a small quantity isn't there a local job shop electroplater who already has to deal with this stuff that can plate for you?


----------



## gkjprent (Sep 14, 2014)

4metals said:


> For a small quantity isn't there a local job shop electroplater who already has to deal with this stuff that can plate for you?



Trying to keep price low for the product and we're talking about 200 small items a month.


----------



## nickvc (Sep 14, 2014)

If its for the colour and not for the metal coating you could try looking at rhodium plating which can be done with less risk involved.


----------



## gkjprent (Sep 14, 2014)

It would be the flash we're looking for and to keep the tradition of the product.


----------



## 4metals (Sep 14, 2014)

I guess it comes down to the size of each piece and how big of a silver cyanide bath you will need to plate 200 pieces. If it is your goal to use Silver cyanide bath and stay under the threshold it may be tough. 

I would think GSP would be your best bet for information here.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 14, 2014)

How small are these parts? What is their surface area, in square inches or centimeters? 
Of what metal(s) are they made of? 
How thick do you want to plate the silver, in microinches or microns? 
Have you ever plated anything before?
Have you ever worked with cyanide?
Do you have pure silver anodes?
Why are the non-cyanide silver baths unsatisfactory? 
Do you want the silver deposit to be bright and shiny or can you live with a matte finish?

Have you considered buying the solution ready made from a jewelry supplier?
https://www.google.com/search?q=jewelry+supply+silver+plating+solution&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

Have you considered taking them to a plating shop?


----------



## gkjprent (Sep 14, 2014)

How small are these parts? What is their surface area, in square inches or centimeters? 
_24" - 28" give or take_

Of what metal(s) are they made of? 
_hhmm....checking_

How thick do you want to plate the silver, in microinches or microns? 
_microns_

Have you ever plated anything before?
_No....we are considering buying a business (owner is getting quite old) that this process is needed and has been a problem for the current owner for he lost the guy that platted for him._
Have you ever worked with cyanide?
_No._

Do you have pure silver anodes?
_Will be part of our set up_

Why are the non-cyanide silver baths unsatisfactory? 
_The flash is not as brilliant_

Do you want the silver deposit to be bright and shiny or can you live with a matte finish?
_Shiny_

Have you considered buying the solution ready made from a jewelry supplier?
_Could we buy Silver cyanide from a jeweler?_

Have you considered taking them to a plating shop?
_Trying to do all in house to keep costs down._


----------



## 4metals (Sep 14, 2014)

24-28" is not a small part, the bath will have to be big enough to hold a rack full of these so it will be more than a few gallons. 

There are cleaning baths involved as well and underplate which will vary depending on the base metal. Then there is either a chromate conversion bath as an anti tarnish to keep the shiny look you need. 

If it were me, I would get a few local electroplaters to give me a quote for 200 pieces a month. Once you know the per piece price you can do the math. There is the cost of setting up or buying an existing shop, the cost of all of the EPA reporting the operational overhead and, and this is a big and, you have to learn to plate! Plating is one of those skills that is a little bit science and a little bit art. If you notice the electroplater you are talking with lost the worker who does that type of plating, a hint that it is not something you just walk in and start processing. 

I think that the real way to keep costs down will be to farm out the plating. When your business grows to needing many more units per month, revisit the in-house question but for now find a good job shop and spend your time selling your product.

Just my 2 cents.


----------

